

JToker: easy user authentication for jQuery AJAX - lynndylanhurley
https://github.com/lynndylanhurley/j-toker

======
lynndylanhurley
Here's a live demo using React:

[http://j-toker-demo.herokuapp.com](http://j-toker-demo.herokuapp.com)

